# August 2014: "Compassion" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Please take some time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.

This poll will close on August 25th, 2014 at 7pm EST.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Firemajic

Good luck Poets!  Brilliant  Talent on display....Peace...Jul:applouse:


----------



## escorial

voted


----------



## aj47

C'mon people vote.  I did.  I saw how many votes the LM prompts got so I know there are people who read this who haven't voted.


----------



## Gumby

I voted for      

_"let alone" by Fats Velvet_ 

_"The Gift of Self" by astroannie

__"Dromedary Down" by Chester's Daughter
_


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> C'mon people vote.  I did.  I saw how many votes the LM prompts got so I know there are people who read this who haven't voted.



I have.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Unfortunately, it has become necessary for us to void a single vote cast, yet again. We again implore all voters not to silence their voices by voting for less than THREE POEMS​. *


----------



## shedpog329

voted


----------



## Nellie

I read them all and it was hard to make up my mind 'cause I did like them all. But, I did vote. Mission accomplished.


----------

